# 65 Power Seat



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I just installed the power seat in my 65 convertible resto. The seat is originally out of my car and is correct. Once installed viewing from the side you can see the power seat mechanism hardware. I have heard that there should be a plastic cover/skirt that hides the mechanism. I have never actually seen one and don't really know what it looks like. Does anyone have any photos of this cover? Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres aan article of a 65 with power seat there are 2 pics in the article that show the seat one is stepped back a little and one is a close up of the power seat control, it does not look like you can see the motor/mechanism from the side, hope that helps
1965 Pontiac GTO Convertibles - High Performance Pontiac Magazine


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I always wondered what the covers looked like mounted on the seat mechanism, as per the picture in the article the assembly looks properly finished. My seat, without the cover looks like an aftermarket/bone yard add-on. In one of the other forums a member sent me pictures of the bare covers. Once I have some spare time I will whittle out some plugs and try to make a set. The power seat is an nice accessory. My other 65 HT has the standard manual track, having the ability to move the seat up and down makes for more comfortable driving. Originally when I bought my convertible it was in pieces, 5 1/2 ton loads to be exact. The owner told me to look around the farm yard and pick up whatever other parts I thought would fit the car. Believe it or not the power seat was in a chicken coup, luckily the seat bottom was sitting right side up, with a chicken's nest on the vinyl! Goes to show you how durable the original covering was, it protected the mechanism. I really did not know what I found until doing later research on the car that I found out the p/w seat was original to the car. After thorough rebuild all works very well. I appreciate the reply and link to the article, helps fill in the blank spots. Thanks


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I have gotten MANY answers off this site, and learned some things along the way. Glad I could help.


----------

